# Fellow man needs help!



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I got an email from the HR Manager of my last company. Nice lady... we always got along well. She had recently had a baby girl and was filling me in on all the latest. Getting so big... eating solid foods... laughing all the time... cute... went camping with Grandma and Grandpa... pictures of everyone holding her by the fire... best little behaving baby ever... did I mention cute... blah blah blah.

She then says that they will be in a town near me Saturday night for the classic car show. They are having a photographer come along to take professional quality pictures of the baby sitting in their truck which will be displayed in the show. Went on about how cute it will be because she's so cute and so on.

I fired back what I thought was a very appropriate response: "I didn't know Jeremy (her hubby) has a classic truck. What is it?".

Well, all hell breaks loose and she sends me this email that should never have been written by a woman let alone an HR Manager. Sakes alive she used some words that would curdle the blood of a sailer let alone make him blush.

So, recognizing that maybe I screwed up I call "The One Who Raised Me" (my wife's respectful name for my father) and tell him of the situation. Dad assesses the mess I am in and gives me some sound advice:

1. Do not admit you are wron.... wroooonnnn... wroooonn... um, not quite perfect.
2. You need to get this thing straightened out quick or your relationship with these people could be hurt.
3. As difficult as it will be, you need to call her up and apologize for not being sensitive to her perspective.

Then he gave it to me straight and kind of rough. I should have asked her what color the truck was before jumping into details about make and model.

The important thing now, Dad says, is to get my a$$ to that car show and bring a gift. If I can't figure out the make of the truck I ought to bring both a Chevy and a Ford hat for Jeremy to make sure I got it covered.

Dad is awesome. I am voting for him for president this year.

Advice would be greatly appreciated but probably not followed, gentlemen.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As tough as it is to KA, your dad is right.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Um...HUH??!! :-? I read that 4 times and still don't see what all the hubbub is about. So you're saying some lady got all bent out of shape because you asked about her husband's truck???


----------

